# Uber's 1099K



## gui (Apr 17, 2015)

hello two questions. 

1. Can someone please verify that the GROSS amount reported on the Uber's 1099K has already deducted the Uber Fee? And the tolls paid? 

Or do I itemize them myself?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Check the Tax forum.

But the GROSS amount is the gross amount of all fares including SRF, Uber commission, Tolls, incentives and so on....


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

gui said:


> hello two questions.
> 
> 1. Can someone please verify that the GROSS amount reported on the Uber's 1099K has already deducted the Uber Fee? And the tolls paid?
> 
> Or do I itemize them myself?





Altima ATL said:


> Check the Tax forum.
> 
> But the GROSS amount is the gross amount of all fares including SRF, Uber commission, Tolls, incentives and so on....


Correct - the gross amount reported on Uber's 1099k has NOT deducted uber fee, tolls, etc. Look to your tax summary report for Uber's figures for these amounts.


----------

